# Pro camera store Guad



## pekisko (Nov 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good camera store in Guad that carries pro flashes, tripods etc.? I know there are Laboratorio Julio stores, but is there one that's the biggest and best? Any other stores you can suggest? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pekisko said:


> Can anyone recommend a good camera store in Guad that carries pro flashes, tripods etc.? I know there are Laboratorio Julio stores, but is there one that's the biggest and best? Any other stores you can suggest? Thanks in advance!


The Laboratorio Julio on Vallarta, west of Chapultepec is one of the largest. I had some repair work done there four or five years ago. I would give them a B for the work they did. Not bad, but not perfect either.


----------

